# Samish



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Very poor internet here. Hope this goes through.

Open was a quad - long retired on left, short retired in middle, long flyer on right, short go bird way to the right. Lots of sage and hills. Dogs picked them up in a vairety of orders. Lots of handles and big hunts. Callbacks to 2nd (24 dogs):

1,3,5,6,12,14,15,20,22,23,24,25,27,29,31,36,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,50

Land blind is done. Long, off a steep slope, out onto open flat, through several gaps in thick sage, across a ditch that threw the dogs way off line, and out into the field. Flyer fall off to the left near the end of the blind. Waiting for callbacks. Will get back with callbacks if I can get through.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to 3rd series (19 dogs):

1,3,5,6,12,14,20,22,24,25,27,31,39,41,42,44,45,46,50


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

9 back to the 4th in the Q.

1,4,9,13,14,15,16,20,22.


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

DenverB2B said:


> 9 back to the 4th in the Q.
> 
> 1,4,9,13,14,15,16,20,22.


Go Stan and Tank!

e and Alli


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th 6. 14. 25. 31. 39. 41. 50


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone have the rotation for the Open 4th?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

39 starts
Bit windy here


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur is a wide open triple. Retired thrown left to right on the left, slightly longer retired thrown right to left on the right. Flyer thrown left to right shorter and in the middle. Lots of sage and mounds enroute. Most dogs are getting the birds with a few going back to the flyer or getting lost enroute to the long mark. Only difference is the initial lines and size of the hunts. A few left to run. Will post callbacks if I can still get on line.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Any derby results?


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Open
1st. Brooke-drifter
2nd Totten- rose 
3rd. Gonia- Pete
4th. Gonia- git'r


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series (24 dogs):

1,3,6,8,9,10,11,14,15,17,21,25,27,29,30,31,33,34,35,41,43,46,48,49

Land blind was run from the same hill as the marks with the mat on a slight side hill. Line went down the side hill, through some brush, out onto the flat, up a hill to the left of the flyer crates but not close to them, back into some brush and up a slot to the bird. There were several groves of sagebrush enroute and a strong crosswind from left to right. Some dogs were reluctant to cast into the wind. 

Callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow (15 dogs):

6, 9, 10, 11, 15, 21, 25, 27, 29, 30, 34, 35, 46, 48, 49


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to Drifter, Jack Lyon, and Brooke Van de Brake on the Open win.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow! Good going Brooke and Drifter!!!*

*Congrats Jack Lyon!*


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just found out that the Open win finishes Drifter's FC. So big congratulations to FC Bitterroot Float. Those letters look great in front of his name, Jack.


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Q results:

1st. Lucky - #1, Gary Abbott
2nd. Ford - #15, Jim Gonia
3rd. Bear - #14, Brooke Vandebrake
4th. Loki - #22, Jim Gonia
RJ. Rana - #9, Duncan Montgomery
Jams
#20, Gary Abbott
#16, Duncan Montgomery
#13, Gary Abbott


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations Jack! Well done sir, well done.


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners/placements at the Samish trial - well deserved wins;-)


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Tough water blind

6. 9. 15. 21. 27. 34. 35. 48. 
Eight back to water marks


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Any news on the derby

Thanks

M


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Amature 
1st. Taylorlab's Moxie / Stephen Holst 
2nd The Blueprint /Marion Carey
3rd Riverrun's True North / Marty Peterson 
4th Andi's Black Magic / Mark Jones 
Rj. FEN WIZZARD /Brian Johnston 
Jams
Way Da Go Call of The Wild/ michael spalding 
Mr. Sir Bud of Black Forest / Don Grenseman
Candlewood's Git'r'Done / Rolando Cornelio


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Baby Duck said:


> Any news on the derby
> 
> Thanks
> 
> M


I quess no one finished the Derby?


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE AMATEUR FIRST PLACE WINNER

Moxie and Steve

Moxie has the true heart of a Retriever


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

birdog said:


> Q results:
> 
> 1st. Lucky - #1, Gary Abbott
> 2nd. Ford - #15, Jim Gonia
> ...


*Congrats to Gary Abbott and Lucky!* 
I believe this was Lucky's 3rd Q win. Big boy time now Lucky.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Moxie on her Amateur WIN. You are always right in there with great enthusiasm & heart.

Way to go Steve!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I couldn't get on RTF all day yesterday as I tried to post the Am and Derby results. The Am is already posted. Here's the Derby:

1st - Anna Calvert and Ruger
2nd - Armand Fangsrud and Odin
3rd - Steve Graafstra and Lady
4th - Jim Gonia and Handy
RJ - Gary Johnson and Cody
JAMs: Bill Totten and Roper and Larry Calvert and Chase


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you, Judy. Congrats to all the placements!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Steve and Moxie on the Am win.

Congratulations to Anna and Ruger on the Derby win and to Armand and Odin on the Derby second.


----------

